# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Los productores de trucha ya no necesitan estar presentes durante el monitoreo de sus estanques

## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

La trucha “arco iris” (Oncorhynchus mykiss) es una especie perteneciente a la familia Salmonidae, es originaria de las costas del Pacífico de América del Norte, su cuerpo es alargado,  de  color  verde olivo a  negro en el dorso y blanco en el vientre, con colores longitudinales en los costados  que  asemejan un arcoiris  y  pequeñas manchas oscuras en la región dorsal (Ragash-Perú, 2009). 
Es una especie carnívora y voraz, se alimenta en la naturaleza de presas vivas como insectos en estado larvario, moluscos, crustáceos, gusanos, renacuajos y peces pequeños a los que persigue activamente, su cuerpo tiene una constitución alargada y ligeramente aplanada, gusta  de  nadar  contra  la corriente lo que evita la acumulación de grasa en sus tejidos haciéndola atractiva al consumidor, su contenido proteico y la textura de su carne hacen que sea un alimento de alta calidad nutricional ya que 250 g proporcionan el 88% de las proteínas requeridas por los niños y el 68% de las requeridas por los adolescentes (SEDAGRO, 2014). 
El hábitat natural de la trucha son los ríos, lagos y lagunas de aguas frías, limpias y cristalinas, típico de los cuerpos de alta montaña. Esta especie se adapta fácilmente al cautiverio por lo que su crianza ha sido difundida en casi todo el mundo. Algunas de las propiedades que debe tener el agua en el cultivo de esta especie para garantizar con ello su crecimiento, su reproducción y evitar la mortandad de peces es una temperatura entre 10 y 16 °C, una concentración de oxígeno disuelto entre 6.5 y 9 ppm y un pH entre 6.5 y 8.5 (Ragash-Perú, 2009). Es muy importante el monitoreo constante de estos parámetros para llevar un control y tener el mayor rendimiento. 
Existen tres tipos de crianza:  la extensiva en la que la siembra o resiembra es en un cuerpo de agua, cuya alimentación se sustenta en la productividad natural del ambiente, puede existir algún tipo de acondicionamiento; en la semi intensiva el cultivo es en ambientes naturales o artificiales, se utiliza alimentación suplementaria además de la alimentación natural, existe un mayor nivel de manejo y acondicionamiento del medio; en la intensiva se utiliza tecnología avanzada y un mayor nivel de manejo y control que permite obtener un rendimiento elevado por unidad de área, emplea como alimentación principal dietas balanceadas (Ragash-Perú, 2009). 
HANNA instruments cuenta con un equipo que permite monitorear al mismo tiempo varios de los parámetros requeridos en el cultivo de truchas, además este equipo tiene la capacidad de que puede ser programado para que haga las mediciones por sí solo, sin necesidad de que el productor de truchas tenga que estar presente en cada registro, permitiendo con esto que los productores de trucha gasten menos tiempo en el monitoreo del agua de sus estanques y que lo puedan ocupar para realizar otras actividades. Estos equipos son las sondas de registro autónomo HI7629829 y la HI7639829 que utiliza el equipo HI9829. La primer sonda mide pH, ORP, oxígeno disuelto y CE y la segunda mide pH, ORP, oxígeno disuelto, CE y turbidez respectivamente. Se puede programar para que el intervalo de medición sea desde 1 segundo hasta 3 horas.  *Por: M. en C. Circe González Contreras* *Especialista de linea HANNA instruments*   Temas similares: Artículo: Los productores bananeros del Perú deben estar muy atentos al mal de Panamá Artículo: Trucha de pequeños y medianos productores andinos se muestra en Expo Yeosu 2012 Riego de palta hass con agua de estanques de peces de agua dulce Productores puneños proyectan exportar trucha a Brasil en el 2010 aprovechando vía Interoceánica Productores puneños de trucha orgánica participarán de feria alimentaria en Alemania

----------

